# Ford 1320 front tires replacement



## Gene Oneal (Jan 10, 2021)

After 30 yrs I need to replace front tires (6.50 x 10) on my Ford model 1320. Firestone informs me this size 3 rib tractor tire is no longer made. Need help...what is the next size rim & tire I can go to that will work on my 1320? Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Carlisle still makes it..
Tires-easy.com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene Oneal (Jan 10, 2021)

thank you


----------

